# Elevated Right Heart Filling Pressure - HF?



## jfields (Jun 12, 2013)

A left and right heart cath was performed with grafts (93461) - the physician states in the report that the patient has "grossly elevated right heart filling pressure."  The patient does have CHF documented in the chart, however it is *not* listed in the cath report.  The overall EF is estimated to be 10%.  Do you think ICD 9 428.0 could be used for the elevated right heart filling pressure along with the low EF?


----------

